# 2004 chevy cavalier rotor replacement



## monkeyhouse (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey, I was just looking to see if anyone had replaced the front rotors on the brake system of a 2004 cavalier? It looks pretty simple to me, remove one nut, is it that easy? I've replaced the pads several times, but was too cheap to do the rotors, now....I have to.

thanks,
Rodge


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Pretty simple, need to inspect and repack bearings. Dont want to
overtighten bolt, if you have the manual there should be a spec on
how much free play to have. It needs to be tight but not so tight
that the wheel wont spin, not rocket science, but something to be
aware of.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Actually, those are what is known as "tophat" rotors - center nut is the end of the CV axle and does not have to be removed. Take the tire off, remove the caliper and get the bracket out of the way, and slide the rotor off the studs. There may be a couple of flat push nuts holding the rotor in place, but those were used to keep it on until the robot stuck the front tires on. Pop those off and pitch them in the garbage can (the lug nuts will hold everything together nicely).
Wheel bearings are sealed units and (thankfully) don't have to be repacked.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Good info! Im used to the older models. Much older, lol....
Sealed bearing, pro's and con's to that., Not repacking grease
definetly, a pro,,,


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

manic said:


> Sealed bearing, pro's and con's to that., Not repacking grease
> definetly, a pro,,,


Con: Some of them are hub assemblies -easy to replace (usually 3 or 4 bolts).
Others are cartridge style - have to be pressed in and out, tricky to do, and are generally a pain in the posterior. Have seen a brand-new cartridge bearing get ruined because mechanic didn't know what he was doing while changing it.:upset:


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Hard to find a mechanic anymore. Mostly just part changers, thats
why I try to do most of my own work, except tire changing. But 
I still double check the lug nuts.:wink: By tire changing I mean getting
new tires, I refuse to bust down a tire, I dont have the tools or
patience anymore,,,,


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Mechanic?????
I think they only exist in mythology....unicorns are easier to find.


----------

